# Ribbed tank tops and heat press vinyl



## KitchenWitch

Hi! I would like to know what kind of vinyl I can use for ribbed tank tops. I have a bunch of tank tops already. I have used thermo-flex plus and it looks fine until the ladies put them on. Then, the vinyl stretches and the wording gets very distorted.

Is there any kind of stretchy vinyl that would work well for the tank tops I already have?

Thanks!


----------



## Twanabee

Whatever vinyl you get is going to stretch. That's a good thing. As long as it's not cracking or peeling your ok. Just means you have done a good job and the girls are wearing one or two sizes too small. ;-)


----------



## Twanabee

PS..........send pictures.


----------



## Nvr2Old

KitchenWitch said:


> Hi! I would like to know what kind of vinyl I can use for ribbed tank tops. I have a bunch of the tanktops already. I have used thermo-flex plus and it looks fine until the ladies put them on. Then, the vinyl stretches and the wording gets very distorted.
> 
> Is there any kind of stretchy vinyl that would work well for the tank tops I already have?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi,
Welcome to the t-shirt forum!

I use eco-film with Bella baby rib shirts (1x1). I had the same problem as you. The ribbed material is very stretchy and distorts the graphic when taking the shirt off and on. I have not found any transfer film that will compensate for this. 

I have achieved good results by limiting my text size to 1/4" to 1/2". If you have any line art in your graphics, it will cause problems, unless it is within the text size limits.
I hope this helps


----------



## Nick Horvath

Are you looking for film that has more stretch, or one that resists stretching?


----------



## KitchenWitch

Thanks for all your replies!

I am thinking that maybe I should use vinyl that stretches with the ribbing. I wish I had read about how hard the ribbing is to deal with before I went and bought A BUNCH of tanks.

I make shirts for a womens sports team and for some reason they always want the shirts a little tighter than it should be 

So I guess i am interested if anyone has experience with stretchy vinyl?

Otherwise I use thermoflex Plus for my regular t-shirts.

Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nick Horvath

You should give Superfilm a try. It is made specifically for stretchy fabrics.


----------



## Joto Paper

I will assume that the ribbed pattern is vertical lines.

On one of your ruined shirts you can try this...
Make the cutlines for your text/graphic, then inside the text/graphic insert vertical lines the full height (or partial height) of your graphic similar to the ribbed pattern on your shirts but maybe less lines then your ribbed shirt (adjust accordingly). Of course mirror image and cut out and try it on one of the shirts that are ruined. The success would depend on the stretch and the rebound ability of the ribbed shirts. 

I've had instances where I didn't realize that there was a stray cutline or two in the text/graphic, but it didn't show up unless I stretched it and rebounded just fine, and it actually helped with the stretching. But this was not on a ribbed shirt, so result may be different.


----------



## KitchenWitch

Hi again!
Stahls sent me some free samples of their Super Film (that is supposed to be super stretchy) so, today I am going to press different colors horizontally on a tank top and do a super stretch test!
If it does good, I will be ordering LOTS of it in different colors..............I'll report back with the results


----------



## KitchenWitch

I'm back....
We tested the Super Film on the ribbed tanks.
I admit this stuff is very stretchy! Once we got it on we pulled the fabric taught (which admitedly is probably more than it would be stretched during normal wear) and it stretches A LOT!

The only problem is on the vertical side of the tank tops ribs it would pull up on the edges...so our verdict on that was ditch the ribbed tanks. (I am going to try to sell the whole lot and be happy if I just get back what I paid)

Then we tried Super Film on stretchy athletic shorts (like the volleyball kind) Once I got it on it was stretchy...but for some reason the backing doesn't want to peel off very easy. I upped the temp on the heat press, left them in for 5 seconds longer and still the backing was wanting to hold to the vinyl when I would peel.

Is this normal? I am used to Thermoflex + and the back peels off easily.

Soooooo....final verdict, forget about ribbed tanks with heat press vinyl.

(Anyone want black ribbed tanks for $2.00 each??)


----------



## ajspin

what brand and style #.??


----------



## KitchenWitch

California Basics 'Luxe' 100% combed cotton - 20 mens XL and 24 mens L
AND
Sense 100% cotton (soft) - 
21 ladies S, 20 ladies M, 20 ladies L
*************
all of them are black $2.00 each


----------



## mgarick

something i did.....I pressed lettering across a ribbed shirt turn the press up to 400.....The lettering almost melted into the fibers and it was a cool look and you could not stretch it..but don't know if i could do that again and not scortch the shirt...instead of laying on top of the fabric it sorta ooooozed in ...Customer loved it...


----------



## Nick Horvath

KitchenWitch said:


> The only problem is on the vertical side of the tank tops ribs it would pull up on the edges...so our verdict on that was ditch the ribbed tanks. (I am going to try to sell the whole lot and be happy if I just get back what I paid)


You could try to apply with a Print Perfect Pad (rubber pad) under the tank top. It sounds like the film is not getting into all of the grooves.




KitchenWitch said:


> Then we tried Super Film on stretchy athletic shorts (like the volleyball kind) Once I got it on it was stretchy...but for some reason the backing doesn't want to peel off very easy. I upped the temp on the heat press, left them in for 5 seconds longer and still the backing was wanting to hold to the vinyl when I would peel.
> 
> Is this normal? I am used to Thermoflex + and the back peels off easily.


Superfilm is a cold peel. Wait until it is completely cool before peeling. It is a film for mostly performance wear and it's stretchability.


----------



## Mike_Koval

Have you tried SPECTRA Flex? It is stretchable and has a sticky back and is a hot peel material.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Yes, Forget about and Ribbed tanks and heat press vinyl. I have tested everything and nothing works. Buy the ringspun cotton combed tanks and they are perfect. Also the Softsyle Fitted Gildan t's are the same and work great. They Run very small though. The tanks we buy our customers LOVE, but they are $5ea wholesale.


----------



## VickiRob

Any suggestions for finding combed cotton tanks that are long? (brands) Thank you!


----------



## robi1011

So will these tanks from San Mar work for heat press vinyl:

*District Threads® - Junior Ladies Perfect Fit 1x1 Tank. DT235.*


If not where do you find ringspun cotton combed tanks for ladies? Or any ladies tank that will work well with heat press vinyl?


----------



## idonaldson

I get most of my rib and non rib from brodek and rhodes. I do a lot of heat press on them - for the rib - I usually use a pad and stretch the shirt and press it an extra time with teflon. The brand ribs are expensive for wholesale and have never found a good source.


----------



## robi1011

So Idonaldson do you heat press vinyl onto the rib tanks? I see posts in this thread mentioning that you can't apply vinyl onto rib tanks without it peeling. You aslo mentioned a pad. Do you place it inside of the tank before pressing? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## catdog

i use Bella 8780 sheer rib, there are no noticable ribs. the fabric is smooth but stretchy and i stretch the shirts with some type of insert (pillow on inside + cardboard are something) 
Like you said they are usually worn two sizes too small, soo give it a good stretch


----------



## robi1011

Thanks Catdog!


----------



## FMyyc

Hey I've been reading this thread as my cousin and her friends want tank tops and we do heat press vinyl.

I read that Bella style #8780 is ok if you stretch as you press, but
What other Bella styles work with heat press vinyl?

Will Bella style #1080 work? 

Thanks,

Grant
newbie


----------



## idonaldson

Ok not to say what anyone else is doing but what I am doing - So yes I heat press vinyl to rib t's. I do use a pad and place it inbetween. I guess it depends on your vinyl - I have vinyl that is stretchy but to be honest that would be better but I find not necessary. I use a product call quick print which is thin enough but I have also used eco film and other specialty vinyls. You can also add Eva Tees to one of my regular supplies since I first posted on this thread. My web or FB should have pictures and I have had no returns for complaints - just more orders


----------

